# retirement visa to PRP！



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

Holding a retirement visa ,and is only about 40 years old ,may i know under this situation if want to apply for PR with property rental income more than 37000 rand monthly ,is qualified for PR application? thanx


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

superli2003 said:


> Holding a retirement visa ,and is only about 40 years old ,may i know under this situation if want to apply for PR with property rental income more than 37000 rand monthly ,is qualified for PR application? thanx


Yes, if you hold a retirement visa and have an income exceeding R37000 you qualify to apply for permanent residence.


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

you mean house rental income with 3 month bank statement is fine?house and bank statement is from other country is also ok?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

superli2003 said:


> you mean house rental income with 3 month bank statement is fine?house and bank statement is from other country is also ok?


Yeah, should be enough. They just need to see a consistency with the money coming in - The requirements are the same so just submit everything you submitted for your TRV (proof of ownership of those homes, etc) and add a cover letter explaining how you get your income. Since you already received the TRV with no issues I see you facing no problems.


----------

